# T-shirts



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey I was wondering how to get one of those awesome T-shirts. Are there hats LOL. Is there any other way to support the forum other then purchasing the donate version app?


----------



## dubie76 (Oct 15, 2011)

All I know is that you donate the $35 and get a better forum experience with no ads and such plus the tshirt. Its not a phone app, but a better membership here on the forum.

http://rootzwiki.com/payments.php


----------

